# Passwortabfrage ihne Zugriff auf htaccess



## dirkgently (14. Dezember 2006)

Hallo.
Ich möchte einen Ordner von meinem Webspace mit einem Passwort versehen.
Leider habe ich in meinem "Webpaket" keinen Zugriff auf die .htaccess Datei.

Deshalb:
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit so einen Passwortschutz ohne Änderung der -htaccess Datei einzurichten? 
und wenn nicht, Gibt es eine html-Möglichkeit zur Weiterleitung auf einen anderen Webserver ohne die Verwendung von bsw. php?

Vielen Dank!!
Grüße
Dirk Gently


----------



## Gumbo (14. Dezember 2006)

Mit PHP ist eine HTTP-Authentifizierung möglich. Allerdings kann damit nicht direkt ein Verzeichnis geschützt werden. Es ist höchstens möglich die Inhalte eines Verzeichnisses allein über das Skript auszuliefern.


----------

